# Which brands for dosing alk, ca and mg?



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I've used a few different ones and can't really tell a difference other than price. Using seachem for all 3 now. What have you guys found are the best bang for buck products?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

E.S.V B Ionic 2 part


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Randy Holmes 2 part receipe...Dow Flake Xtra Calcium Chloride for Ca, Mag Flake + Epsom Salt for Magnesium and Baking Soda for Alk...been using since Oct last year and the parameters are rock solid...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

In my frag system I use BRS. Pretty cheap and great stability


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

Is anyone here using the Aquaforest Component 1+2+3+?

I'll likely be getting off the Kalk soon and just looking at dosing options.

My Alk is the only one really low... Can anyone recommend a good Alk buffer?


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

twobytwo said:


> Is anyone here using the Aquaforest Component 1+2+3+?
> 
> I'll likely be getting off the Kalk soon and just looking at dosing options.
> 
> My Alk is the only one really low... Can anyone recommend a good Alk buffer?


Try baking soda for Alk

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

As soon as I'm finished my bionic two part I'm gonna switch to aqua forest.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Aquaforest balling. Love this setup. Keeps params rock solid

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Fauna Marin for us. Have just switched to their salt as well and can tell you this stuff is awesome.


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

Are there any Canadian distributors for Aquaforest?


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

darcyr said:


> Are there any Canadian distributors for Aquaforest?


The ones I know of:

Aquatic Kingdom
Amazon.ca


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Fauna Marin I would recommend over ESV. Cant comment on AquaForest, never used it.

It works out to be about 3-4x less the cost and is a better product.


----------



## Reef keeper (Nov 22, 2014)

Dave. Can you get the Marin dosing stuff? 

I have 2 5 gallon buckets new of ESV and a a 5g bucket of mag. 

Odds are good I won't get through it in 2 years lol

Hint. I'd sell it


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Reef keeper said:


> Dave. Can you get the Marin dosing stuff?
> 
> I have 2 5 gallon buckets new of ESV and a a 5g bucket of mag.
> 
> ...


Ya buddy, I got it all 

Come see me this weekend


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*dosing liquid*

ESV all the way....more money...but excellent stuff.

Tim


----------

